# Unwelcome Guests



## SchottFamily (Jul 30, 2011)

Finally bought our first house and was able to negotiate with the wife - she got the extra bedroom for sewing and crafts and I got the garage. No car, no storage, just shop space. One catch. I've got two deep freezers (one chest and one upright and both are new). They're out of the way, but I'm worried about the effects sawdust will have on them. I've already pitched the idea of them going in the sewing room. No dice. As I'm still a newbie, and it's my first shop, I'm working with only a shop vac for dust collection. A modded HF 2HP DC is in my sights for end of summer, but I'm kicking up so much dust now, I mostly work with the door open. Any thoughts or suggestions? Am I worrying for nothing?


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

If the coils are exposed you can blow them off whenever you see a buildup. If they are not exposes you can cut a piece of filter that you use in the house and tape to the air inlet of the freezer.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

shipwreck said it all!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I had a similar problem. My washer and dryer share the garage with my shop, and my wife was constantly complaining about the dust on them. I just curtained them off, floor to ceiling, with a couple of cheap tarps. Problem solved.


----------



## SchottFamily (Jul 30, 2011)

I think I'm going to go with a combination of the two suggestions. There's three vents along the bottom of the outside wall. I think I'm going to move them to that wall, put a filter in the vent, and build an enclosure around them. Thanks for the help, Gents!


----------

